# Ashes



## BabyPeanut1985 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi

My cat who was 15 years old was put to sleep (I don't know what else to call it) two night's ago. I wasn't able to be there with her. Holding her. I'm so upset. 

I'm looking for ideas for her ashes. She was an indoor cat so scattering her ashes doesn't feel right. I can't bury her as I'm hoping to move and don't want to leave her behind.

I've seen the crem website and wondering if a teddy bear or cushion might be options. That way I can hold her forever and ask to be buried or cremated with her when I go. Gosh how horrible is this.

What did people do? Just wondering if there are any other ways to remember her. Things that perhaps I've not considered.

Did anyone have a paw print necklace made? I don't know if that's too morbid or not.

Thanks in advance. Sorry if it doesn't make sense. I'm so upset.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

There are many options and each person has their own personal preference. We all grieve in different ways too. Its been nearly 5 months since I lost my old boy and I still have his ashes at home on the table next to where he used to sit. That was “his” corner and I still find a little peace knowing he’s close by. I looked in to having his ashes made into a gem stone which can be attached to jewellery but I just don’t feel ready to let him go yet. You could always bury her ashes in a nice pot with a plant. You could take it with you if and when you move and when the plant blooms its a lovely reminder of your little cat.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I buried my little dog's ashes in a pot with a rose bush called 'Tottering By Gently'. I've also painted a stone for the pot . I look at it every day and think about her pottering around in the garden, she loved doing that.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BabyPeanut1985 said:


> Did anyone have a paw print necklace made?


@BabyPeanut1985: Sorry you have lost your girl and that you could not be with her at the end; that's really sad. If you have a bit of her hair (sure to have some somewhere!) you could look at ''Memories in Glass'' website. Michelle Childerley (who used to be a PF member, likely still is) makes some lovely memory beads.


----------



## MammaMia! (Feb 16, 2020)

BabyPeanut1985 said:


> Did anyone have a paw print necklace made? I don't know if that's too morbid or not.


I am so sorry that your baby had to cross rainbow bridge. Try your best not to blame yourself for not being there. Sometimes things like this are just completely out of our control.

Nothing is too morbid - it is whatever makes you feel closest to her. I think a paw print necklace is a lovely idea. That way she is close to your heart.

My thoughts are with you.


----------

